

Free eBook – A comprehensive guide on how to find sponsors [pdf] - silviu_istrate
https://www.sponsormyevent.com/how-to-find-sponsors

======
silviu_istrate
One of my friends created this eBook and is giving it free to help event
organizers learn how to get sponsors, how to contact them and how to sell the
event to sponsors. We will love to get some feedback on how to improve the
book and we will try to incorporate as much as possible in the next one.

------
brianjking
Thanks!

